# Grass Potty



## HowlinDuck (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all

I'm new to the forum so thought I would introduce myself. This certainly looks like a great resource.

My wife and I are bringing home our F2 cockapoo called Huxley next week, he'll be 10 weeks, so I have a weekend of DIY and puppyproofing ahead of me in preparation.

I was wondering whether any of you have tried building outdoor turfed toilets for your cockapoos? We live on a large common so usually toilet visits will be fine, but our own private/secure outdoor space is all decked so I have been toying with the idea of building him a toilet for times we can't take him to the park.

It's a large space - about 500 sq feet - so there's plenty of room but I can't decide whether to go for plastic turf or real grass, or whether I should even bother in the first place. There's running water to the deck, so rinsing and drainage shouldn't be a problem.

Has anyone had any experience with 'Potty Parks'. I know they're quite prevalent in the USA, especially with apartment dwellers.

Any advice would be welcome.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Maisiedog (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Bob, bet you can't wait for Huxley to come home? So much preparation for the little bundle, so exciting! I built a puppy loo in our garden as I didn't want her leaving parcels on the lawn (aka my son's football pitch). Maisie is beginning to get the hang of using it (she is 12 weeks) but does tend to use anywhere else in the garden too! 
I used a child's wooden sandpit for the frame (Argos I think) which I then filled with sand and topped with turf. The theory was that the sand would be good for drainage when hosed down, and we can replace the turf easily if it gets smelly or dies. Although we are not hosing too much at the moment with all this rain!
Hope this helps - and enjoy your new addition!
Tania


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, and welcome! 

Check out this thread...lots of discussion and ideas around doggy toilets in outside spaces. 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13382&highlight=toilet


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All I can add is that today I paid 5,700$ for a Canadian septic bed and it required 19 truckloads of sand, poured over a thick layer of gravel.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

fairlie said:


> All I can add is that today I paid 5,700$ for a Canadian septic bed and it required 19 truckloads of sand, poured over a thick layer of gravel.



Wow that's a lot of sand. 

Our puppy has taken to pooping on the lid of the septic tank, shame I can't rig up some sort if poop shoot. 


Bob, we built a dog toilet area for Dylan before he came home, it was soil and bark chippings. However he prefers to go on gravel or slabs (including the tank lid), so I'm going to change the toilet area. Maybe wait til your pup is home and see what they prefer?


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

hello and welcome 

I had the same thing in mind, I want my hubby to make a toileting area like that at the back of our garden, so Summer doesn't poo where the kids play, but at the moment she just pooes wherever she feels like it and I don't know how to persuade her to use the area I want her to use..I wonder if she's too young for it?


----------



## HowlinDuck (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone - very helpful.

I'm keen to get something rigged up before he comes home to us so we can get him used to it from day 1 (or at least try). Hopefully that'll give it the best chance of success.

I've figured out a plan in my head, I just have to build it now! It involves a large rectangular shower tray, with a waste pipe directly into the drains, then some upside down plastic crating on top (courtesy of Sainsbury's bakery!) with artificial grass laid on top and a wooden frame for the whole thing. 

I'm basically trying to build my own one of these http://www.porchpotty.com/

The key is the drainage so we can rinse it well, when it's not raining, without it getting waterlogged.

I'm not sure if the above makes any sense, but I'll let you know if it works. I'll be building it this weekend, so fingers crossed.

Bob


----------



## ck1 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Puppy loo*

We brought home our new puppy Bonnie 12 days ago. As our patio area isn't paved yet and the lawn is quite someway down the garden, I wanted an area of grass by the back door that I could just pop her onto, especially at night or first thing in the morning. So my husband build a frame from some old fence posts and stapled some heavy duty weed prevention matting on the bottom (it's water permeable), added some soil and topped it with a piece of turf. (Total cost £4 for the turf). It's right by the back door and if you stay close to the wall you can even stay dry under the eaves when it's raining.

Bonnie does use it - occasionally. But actually she's just as happy using the stony surface of the unpaved patio area. I thought the sharpish stones might be uncomfortable on her paws but she doesn't seem to mind. She also uses anywhere else in the garden, which we don't mind as we pick up after her and don't have children.

So in summary, the puppy loo looks great but actually we needn't have bothered. The dogs I had before would only use grass so I had it in my head that I had to have a grass area for her. I suppose being only 8 weeks she hadn't got any preconceived ideas about where she should go!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Little bonnie looks gorgeous x


----------



## ck1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Little bonnie looks gorgeous x


Thank you. We think she is though we may be a tad biased. She is a real little character and seems to be learning very quickly. We also love her colouring.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

ck1 said:


> Thank you. We think she is though we may be a tad biased. She is a real little character and seems to be learning very quickly. We also love her colouring.


It does look lovely. Is she roan? Can you post more pics?


----------



## ck1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Will do. I'll start a new thread.


----------

